# Modern rotary snowplow.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

So this is cool! 

http://www.railpictures.net/photo/537031

BNSF has this modern rotary, using an EMD GP for the body, adding a six-axle truck to the front for more traction, and it is believed the rotary assembly is actually from a steam rotary! made by Lima. 
built by Relco, its called a RSP38-2, for Rotary Snow Plow, and its probably a GP38-2 underneath.

Scot


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture. It sure looks bad ass.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

And I've not been to that site before. Great resouce of pictures. Thank you.


----------

